# [SOLVED] ASUS Zenbook Pro UX501 Touchpad not recognized (v2)

## bytetrip

I posted about this a while back, but got sidetracked, did a full new install, and am back now and able to work on this some more, so I'm starting a new thread. In short, I have a new-ish ASUS UX501 Zenbook Pro. I've been fighting with it for months trying to get the touchpad working. I can boot into an Ubuntu liveUSB and the touchpad works. Right now I have a fresh install with little more on it besides the kernel and Xorg. In X I have a working touchSCREEN but not touchPAD. To remove any dependency on X, I can test it on boot, prior to unlocking my root drive: If I wiggle my finger on the touchpad, I get the "rng initialization" message, but as of right now, that is not happening, and the device is not present under /sys/class/input.

I am glad to provide any more info as requested, and more than happy to do some trial and error testing as suggested. I have alread tried adding all of the configs noted here: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1060448-highlight-.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1064124-highlight-.html

Here is the output of lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Skylake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Skylake Processor Thermal Subsystem (rev 07)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem (rev 31)

00:15.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Serial IO I2C Controller #0 (rev 31)

00:15.1 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Serial IO I2C Controller #1 (rev 31)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #2 (rev f1)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #3 (rev f1)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

00:1d.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #9 (rev f1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M] (rev a2)

02:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Alcor Micro Device 6621

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 59)

3d:00.0 Non-Volatile memory controller: Samsung Electronics Co Ltd NVMe SSD Controller SM951/PM951 (rev 01)

```

Here is the output of lsusb:

```

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1b1c:1a14 Corsair

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp.

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b3fd Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0457:10cc Silicon Integrated Systems Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Here is my current kernel .config:

https://pastebin.com/VD6XEhRb

Thanks in advance for anyone's time in working on this. I am afraid my new laptop will be old technology by the time I get it working. :'(Last edited by bytetrip on Thu Jun 22, 2017 2:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Telemin

I imagine that the zenbook peripherals are on the I2C bus (intel LPSS), in which case, you might be missing the correct LPSS drivers.  Looking at your kernel config I suggest you might need to enable CONFIG_MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI.  You can confirm the driver is loaded, and indeed what the ubuntu livecd is using with lspci -k.

After that, it looks like the actual HID drivers you have already found and enabled.

-Telemin-

----------

## bytetrip

This has fixed it! Unfortunately, I somehow have lost my touchscreen. The Silicon Integrated Systems Corp. line has completely gone from my lsusb, and I'm not sure how I've done that. I tried simply rebuilding the kernel without the MFD_INTEL_LPSS_PCI to see if it was related, but it does not seem to be the culprit. I've apparently changed something else along the way that killed it.

Anyways, thanks so much for your help Telemin, you hit the nail right on the head. I'll keep messing around with the touchscreen, but the touchpad was the real showstopper.

Update: Touchscreen issue was hardware and was easily resolved. I've got a working laptop!

----------

